# Nib for Jr. George



## Bope (Aug 2, 2021)

My daughter would like to try some different size/style nibs with her Jr. George. I am trying to figure out what options she has. Goulet has their branded nibs and also sell Edison nibs with housing and feed. Will these fit her pen? Are there other nibs that will fit this pen that are in the <$50 range? My understanding the stock nib is a #6 JoWo.


----------



## Curly (Aug 2, 2021)

Beaufort Ink have Bock nibs that you have the option of getting kit compatible feeds. They will let you change from one to another easily. If she ends up with a like of several you can make more pens and put the feeds in them.  Check with them to be sure the feed will fit your pen.

Disclaimer. My wife Marla makes pen blanks for them.


----------



## Aces-High (Aug 3, 2021)

I thought the stock nibs were #5…


----------



## Bope (Aug 3, 2021)

I was looking at the description on ExoticBlanks. It says convertible to #5 fountain or rollerball. Then goes on to say it comes with a #6 JoWo. I will try to measure it when I get home in a couple of days.

I am also wondering what is the difference between a standard Bock housing and a kit compatible housing. I am assuming Beaufort’s kit compatible housings fit their kits, how would I know if they fit the Jr. George?


----------



## Curly (Aug 3, 2021)

Bope said:


> I am also wondering what is the difference between a standard Bock housing and a kit compatible housing. I am assuming Beaufort’s kit compatible housings fit their kits, how would I know if they fit the Jr. George?



That was why I said to check with them to be sure. The have a contact page where you can ask. I am fairly certain they do fit the Jr Series pens though. The nib and feed is the same. The outside shape and threads will be slightly different to fit the kit section.


----------



## Bope (Aug 7, 2021)

I measured the nib that came with the Jr. George. It is a #6.


----------



## Bope (Aug 22, 2021)

As a followup the #6 Goulet nibs fit on the feed just fine. Also the #6 Edison housing will screw into the section and work fine. I actually like the Edison housing better than the original housing. The flat on the inside of the Edison housing is all the way to the front so you can see it when inserting the feed/nib. On the original housing that flat is only at the back so you have to play with the feed/nib when inserting to find the flat.


----------

